# Utah chukar and wildlife foundation-banquet/raffle



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd post this on here. The UCWF is a good group and has done a lot for upland hunters across the state. They are truly a grass roots group and the money stays in the state. Remember to join for $20, attend the banquet if you can, and put in for their raffles. They have an amazing chukar mount they are racking off and you do not have to attend the banquet to win it. It's $5 per entry for it. I am not really affiliated with the group but admire greatly what they do and have done around the state. Thank them by giving them the best banquet and fundraising event they've ever had.

http://www.utahchukars.org/2017/01/01/2017-banquet/

http://www.utahchukars.org/2017/01/01/933/

Here's a link to join as well:
http://www.utahchukars.org/join-us-volunteer/


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks. It should be another great banquet and we appreciate the support. The paypal options for ordering banquet dinners should be available tonight or tomorrow on the website.

We have some amazing sponsors and the number of items available this year should be the best ever. Last year we set an attendance record and we are planning on having more this year.

It is the one event even my wife and daughter will attend. 

There is also a sweet chukar mount provided by Darin Gardner being raffled on-line. Check out our website for more details. www.utahchukars.org


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Sounds like an awesome banquet,5 of us will be attending ,
thank you for all that you do,

also,
travis is was great talking to you,


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It is a great banquet-- my favorite. I wish I could go, but hope they have another enjoyable year.


----------

